# YouTube TV offering 99-cent add-on trial offers, HBO Max free through Thanksgiving weekend



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

YouTube TV is offering add-on premiums, at 99-cents/month, for two months as part of a Thanksgiving holiday weekend promotion. Things not included in this promotion include Sports Plus, HBO Max, or the 4K package. 

HBO Max is also offered for free through YouTube TV through November 28.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Don't forget to cancel early, or they will dib you.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

YouTube TV apparently will no longer work with Roku TV or Roku sticks since latest Roku OS update.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> YouTube TV apparently will no longer work with Roku TV or Roku sticks since latest Roku OS update.


It should be available in the YouTube app, but probably not for long. I ditched my Roku's. Chromecast with Google TV is loads better, and has a Apps only mode if you like the Roku look of just apps.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a Roku TV set and will wait to see if Roku and YouTube come to some sort of agreement.


----------

